
Braintree Is Down - cift
https://status.braintreepayments.com/incidents/j0b881ljlrh7
======
cift
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20173104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20173104)

Someone just beat me to it

